# Reptile News: Last Siamese Crocodile dead at 100yo



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

Reptile News: Last Siamese Crocodile dead at 100yo


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

jasonw said:


> Reptile News: Last Siamese Crocodile dead at 100yo


World of Crocs in Oxfordshire have a pair...........:whistling2:


----------



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

Last I checked though Oxfordshire was not in Vietnam.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

jasonw said:


> Last I checked though Oxfordshire was not in Vietnam.


Neither is Siam! :lol2:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

jasonw said:


> Last I checked though Oxfordshire was not in Vietnam.


I am well aware of that. 
However with a title of "last Siamese crocodile dead at 100 years old" the impression is given that the last of the species has died and the species become extinct (I cant open the link so I dont know what the exact wording says). This is incorrect as there is a pair at World of Crocs, and other pairs in collections around the world. From memory, when I had a tour of World of Crocs, I was told that there were still several PAIRS still in the wild.

Incidentally, Siam is the old name for Thailand, not Vietnam.


----------



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't recall ever mentioning Oxfordshire at any time during the video. For anyone who actually watched it before jumping to a conclusion they know that the story was about what is thought to be the LAST one in the wild in Vietnam was found dead.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

jasonw said:


> I don't recall ever mentioning Oxfordshire at any time during the video. For anyone who actually watched it before jumping to a conclusion they know that the story was about what is thought to be the LAST one in the wild in Vietnam was found dead.


The title is misleading - it gives the impression that the last of the species has died. I used Oxfordshire to highlight that the species is still around.
Incidentally, the next CITES meeting has had proposed that the Thai populatioon of this species is relegated from App I to App II, an indication of a rise in population size.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Populations were rediscovered in the Cardamom Mountains, Cambodia, a few years ago I believe


----------

